

How to beat Google analystics? - alouanchi

I am looking for idea to work on it. And I come up with it. So is it possible or even worth to work on this area with hope to beat google analytics(maybe I am dreaming but it&#x27;s nore for motivation). The idea behind this is to be able to master his data without sending them to google and more. 
The first step will be to have a simple tool&#x2F;framework to build newsletters&#x2F;campaign and get metrics to analyze and see what we reached (by segmentation, by color .....).
What do you thing about this idea? am I crazy to jump myself on it.
======
wingi
Try to check other non-google analytics tool to know what is available if you
plan to build something.

Simple start if this is an exercise.

